# Status Netzwerkverbindung



## goout (24. Januar 2005)

Ich versuch seit einigen Tag herauszufinden, wie man mittels Script heraufindet, was der aktuelle Netzwerk Status einer Karte ist. Anders ausgedrückt, habe ich eine aktive Verbindung oder nicht?

Hat einer eine einfache Lösung?


----------



## Sinac (25. Januar 2005)

Unter welchem Betriebssystem denn bitte?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Januar 2005)

Ich nehme mal an Windows.
Wer sollte denn sonst sein Betriebssystem verschweigen?


----------



## Sinac (25. Januar 2005)

Stimmt wohl 
Naja, kommt druaf an wie du das verarbeitest, z.B. ipconfig gibt das aus.


----------



## goout (25. Januar 2005)

Sorry, habe ich vergessen zu schreiben. Es handelt sich um ein XP ohne Sp2. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Information aus der Registry auszulesen?


----------



## Sinac (25. Januar 2005)

goout hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sorry, habe ich vergessen zu schreiben. Es handelt sich um ein XP ohne Sp2. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Information aus der Registry auszulesen?


Nein, geht nicht.


----------



## FrankO (27. Januar 2005)

evtl kann man das mit netsh auslesen, kommt ja immer drauf an was Du machen willst. Versuchst Du den Status vom eigenen Rechner auszulesen oder übers Netzwerk?

lg aus Hessen


----------



## goout (1. Februar 2005)

Was kann ich mit netsh alles anstellen. Habe es mir mal kurz angesehen aber ...
Ich möchte den Status Lokal abfragen.


----------



## FrankO (7. Februar 2005)

mit netsh kann man so ziemlich alles anstellen, allerdings ist da ziemlich viel Probiererei notwendig...
Der Status der Karten kann zB. mit netsh>interface>show interface angezeigt werden
aber auch aktuelle Konfigurationen lassen sich damit retten und zurückschreiben. 
Eigentlich ganz praktisch


----------

